# Growing up



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

At 15 weeks he is looking more grown up now. A few pics from the past 2 weeks.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub: I'm sure he knows he's a very handsome boy too


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hes gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a beautiful baby,whose is going to be a stunning adult :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's a stunner :001_wub:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow.

He's absolutely stunning! :001_wub:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's interesting warching him grow. He's such a clever boy. He's figured how to open the shoe box and he hops inside. Only problem is the door closes shut with his own weight lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: what a lovely set of whiskers he has to


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you DB, yeah he's got huge whiskers lol. Have you posted photos of your lovely Tango? Would love to see how he's growing.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Thank you DB, yeah he's got huge whiskers lol. Have you posted photos of your lovely Tango? Would love to see how he's growing.


I'l sort some out later when he's finished his circuits & bumps   his whiskers are slowly growing back after one of his brothers chewd them off  so looks a bit odd at the min


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Too funny! No matter, he's gorgeous anyway lol .


----------

